# best thing for cleaning the vivarium?



## whobits (Jun 24, 2011)

I went to the pet store to buy some specialist reptile cleaner, and they didn't have any in stock - what can I use in the meantime? I'd like to clean the glass inside and out, and all of the little hidey holes too. Thanks.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

i dont have a clue but you might want to order some f10 from here its very good 

Cage Disinfectants - Reptile Cleaning - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## tattookev (Oct 24, 2009)

i get the local vets to order my f10 its about £6 a ltr ready to use...if i run out i use thin diluted bleach think its a bout a 10% dilution


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i use f10 top stuff and eveybody recommended it to me


----------



## paul890 (Dec 6, 2008)

f10 is the stuff i use spray on wipe over with paper towel and your away : victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Can only agree with everyone above, F10 is the best stuff :no1:.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> i dont have a clue but you might want to order some f10 from here its very good
> 
> Cage Disinfectants - Reptile Cleaning - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


 F10 is fantastic! We use it instore and i use it with my animals at home!


----------



## joemorgz (Oct 29, 2009)

dont want to sound like an idiot but what is f10 lol:blush:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

joemorgz said:


> dont want to sound like an idiot but what is f10 lol:blush:


 Its a reptile Safe disinfectant.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ohhh i use Beaphar i think...Is that stuff crap? Should i be using f10 instead?

Nav x


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

nsn89 said:


> Ohhh i use Beaphar i think...Is that stuff crap? Should i be using f10 instead?
> 
> Nav x


 Im not aware of what that product does but F10 is completly reptile safe and kills bugs and germs which can affect reptiles.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

OP - if you are just wanting to clean the glass then you can use diluted vinegar and then rise well, until you can get some proper cleaner. It is good for getting water marks off. For general cleaning I use Ark cleanse, then for extra disinfection I also use F10.


----------

